

Hack allows linux users to play OnLive games - riledhel
http://onliveinformer.com/2011/09/04/community-hack-allows-linuxwine-users-to-experience-onlive/

======
Karunamon
The slashdotters already got to this and eviscerated it in typical
"Proprietary anything is automatically bad" fashion.

I for one think this is awesome. You can play some cool things with online for
cheap if your system can't handle the latest and greatest.

~~~
wccrawford
I think it's a great idea, too, except for 2 things:

1) If you buy the game, you pay the same price as getting it at a store, but
with no recourse if the company goes under.

2) The video is pretty bad. It's 720p with a lot of lossy compression. I tried
it for one of the Lego games (which I'm quite familiar with on my consoles)
and it felt really fuzzy and indistinct. It wasn't a very pleasant experience.

I could forgive both of them if the games were cheaper, but they aren't. (And
can't be, really, since the game publishers aren't going to give them a
break... At least, not until they realize their DRM is unhackable.)

~~~
motdiem
Personally I've found two things great about onlive :

1/ It's an alternative to downloading demo - 30mn is enough to see if I like a
game, and saves me the hassle of downloading, installing/uninstalling etc - I
don't understand why every new game demo is distributed this way now

2/ Their $4 for a week-end rental - for a lot of games, this is enough for me
to play and get out of

Video quality is good for playing on a laptop - not on a gaming desktop.

Note though that many of the games on onlive are very aggressively discounted
on steam at every steam sale - so I usually end up buying them from steam
instead.

~~~
teamonkey
> Note though that many of the games on onlive are very aggressively
> discounted on steam at every steam sale - so I usually end up buying them
> from steam instead.

They're doing pretty well at matching Steam. For example, there was a Labor
Day 75%-off sale on OnLive this weekend. Also in another promotion they were
offering Batman Arkham Asylum for $0.99.

